# 125G tank on second floor



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Has anyone done this? Is there a concern about a tank this size on the second floor? We are moving into a second floor apartment and I need to be confident it being safe. I would like to to hear from people who have actually done this.

Thank you!!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a common question and the answer is pretty much "yes" with a few caveats:

1. The house's structure is in good condition and was properly constructed according to building codes.
2. The tank is placed against a load bearing wall (e.g. any outside wall)
3. The tank is placed perpendicular to the floor joists.

I've known many people with 100+ gallon tanks on the second floor. You should be fine as long as you do it sensibly as explained above. Go into the basement and have a look both before you place the tank, while you're adding the water and afterwards. If you notice any deflection or deformation, then obviously something is wrong. You can hedge your bets by either sistering your joists (i.e. adding additional joists screwed in with your existing one) and/or adding jackstands directly underneath the tank. 

Even if your house is poorly constructed your floor won't collapse as soon as you put the tank in. It will bend and weaken noticeably over time since wood is flexible so you will have ample warning to rectify the situation.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Ya, what he said


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I'm not sure how I would go about finding this out as it is in an apartment building (oh wait, the manager might know). Would having cement floors make a difference? I noticed that in the storage room where there is no carpet, the floor is cement. 

I will certainly make sure to do your points 2 and 3. 


Oh donjuan_corn.... lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's cement, there's no issue at all.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

The basement (bottom floor) is usually cement - doesn't mean the rest of the building is. There's a good chance your manager may give you a definite "no" if you ask to put in a fishtank of that size, without really giving you a fair shake. Be prepared for that. Or they may wish for you to purchase insurance.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

She meant the storage room in her apartment, I believe, not in the basement. The foundation is going to be cement in all apartment buildings that are newer.

Regardless of whether they require it or not, with a large tank, you should always purchase renter's insurance.  If you flood your place for any reason, and it's your fault, you're liable for anyone below you who claims anything, not to mention other building damage.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

My apartment building that I was in forced me to either drain my tanks or get rental insurance because of the tanks. ...... $500 a year...


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I do mean the storage in my suite 

I have approval for the tank already. I told the manager that it is 125G and she didn't seem to react so I told her it's dimensions (6'x18") and she didn't care at all. 

I was going to go in this week to get insurance. Are you saying you pay $500 per year?! That is certainly more than I thought it would be...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> I was going to go in this week to get insurance. Are you saying you pay $500 per year?! That is certainly more than I thought it would be...


I was going to say the same thing. I had property insurance when I had a townhouse (pretty much the same thing as you don't insure the building, but only your own unit), up to 6 years ago, and it was <$300 a year. Cheap price for peace of mind. Not only are you protected from water damage (I've had a water tank blow on me), but also in case of a breakin, you're protected. I wouldn't think it would be as much as $500 unless you have a bad claims history, or you have a lot of expensive items (like fancy jewellery).


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That seems really high for insurance. I only paid just over $300 for my condo, including extra for the aquariums.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

If you are new to insurance and haven't purchased it before it's around $500 for basic coverage with the min 40,000 content insurance. Your deductable will probably be around $1000 as well if you never bought renters insurance as well. You have to tell them you have fish tanks. Obviously, you should shop around, bcaa fricken sucked me dry. Our insurance now is 370 for my duplex because the girlfriend had previous renters insurance.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's crazy. I had more coverage than that and my deductible was $500 and content was double that. The rates must have skyrocketed.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Hmmmm, well I will definitely check out a number of different places because we not only have the tanks to take out extra insurance for. I was hoping to get about $50 000 content insurance for much less than $500. I have never taken out insurance before so I hope I don't have to pay extra fees because of it.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, that's crazy. I had more coverage than that and my deductible was $500 and content was double that. The rates must have skyrocketed.


 Again, the longer you have insurance the better your rates get if you have never filed a claim.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got that rate when I first bought the townhouse. Zero insurance experience in BC, which equals zero claims. My rate tripled to > $1000 when I had 2 breakins, and after the third, it was still $1000 and I could no longer buy theft and was asked to buy from someone else. I bought my house the next year, and my current rates for the whole house is way less than that. The claims history is tied to your residence, not to you.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Aviva ins. through my icbc agent. 
$55,000 contents 
$2,000.000 liability ( covers fish tanks ) 
$377 a year 
$31 bucks a month.. 
$500 deductable
Started off at $410- 5 years ago but comes down each year if you dont have a claim .even covers theft of bikes and camera ( floater )..
Insurance !! worth every penny


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

How about you check around and then come back and tell us how much it is going to cost you Sophie for what coverage.?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Try BCAA, they had some good prices with very few questions. That was home owner insurance but they did ask if we own or rent when we were buying it.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Try BCAA, they had some good prices with very few questions. That was home owner insurance but they did ask if we own or rent when we were buying it.


BCAA charged me $500 and I lived in a cement sky rise on the 16th floor. But they did give me a fire extinguiser (totally spelt that wrong)


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Careful about the bike thing - that covers bikes either to $500 or $1000 after that it is $5/$100. I have over $10,000 in bikes and would be over joyed if it covered replacement on bikes.

Rich



Aquaman said:


> Aviva ins. through my icbc agent.
> $55,000 contents
> $2,000.000 liability ( covers fish tanks )
> $377 a year
> ...


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I agree, get RENTAL INSURANCE! I got my place broken into and had $8000 worth of stuff stolen ....
If you have a tank it's even more important! If you damage the unit below you, you can get in big trouble! $500 is not back considering what you get (insurance for all your stuff, water damage insurance, fire insurance, theft, piece of mind....)


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

ive got a 135 gallon and a 55 gallon next to eachother on the second floor. No issues, but i did check the floor joists.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I'll post my findings for everyone 

couch- that's shitty news on the bike insurance. We are in the same boat I guess as we have a few very expensive downhill bikes.


----------

